# Unknown equipment, possibly CO2 related?



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Dug through my storage shed, and found some old aquarium equipment given to me by a friend a few years ago. I have no idea what they do, but I do remember he said something about them being for a planted tank. Here are some pictures of the equipment in question.

1:








2:








3:








Thanks for viewing.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

1. Aquarium Air Pumps: Tetra Whisper Deepwater Pumps

2. Appears to be bubble counter with a clip for the side of aquarium I'm guessing

3. Some sort of LED pendant-like light?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok cool thanks! Can anyone else confirm what the other 2 are?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Taramin is correct for all of the above.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup all 3 are correct.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok sweet. Thanks everyone!


----------

